# Smoked Bologna



## Vermin999 (Jan 30, 2013)

A chub of bologna with some mustard, soy sauce and brown sugar on the WSM






About an hour into the cook





About 4 hours total





Ribs were on sale so I picked up 4 racks and smoked them too. Will eat a rack on SB Sunday and sacrificed one tonight. The other two will go into the freezer for another date and time. The ribs were seasoned with some Bad Byrons Butt Rub





Overcooked some onions and a jalapeno





A thick slice of bologna direct on the grill





Plated with potato salad, and collard greens. Not the best pics but you get the idea.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 30, 2013)

Yet another great lookin' meal V!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 31, 2013)

What buzz said!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 31, 2013)

What Nick and Buzz said...looks yummy.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 31, 2013)

I did similar a while back. But you got fancier. Mine was just sliced and put between slices of bread for sandwiches.





















That ring around the middle must have been cut in there in the Deli, 'cuz I only made the cross-hatched cuts. :-?:-|












BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 31, 2013)

Dang now I'm torn. Little more used to the plain jane stuff but could sure eat any of it. Now for the ultimate smoked baloney sandwich follow this format. Cut off a chunk about 3/4" thick and lay on a whole wheat hamburger bun. Top with a slice of sharp cheddar..handful of sliced pickled japs and raw onywan, Hefty squirt of your favorite sauce. Sirrachi or prefered hot sauce added as desired. I'm starvin. lol


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jan 31, 2013)

That same technique works very well for the smoked 'Loney, too.

BOB


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2013)

Bob, your way works fine also!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2013)

Loney? Is that swamp talk for Bloney maybe? My old chum who makes them things for a living in his deli refuses to use anything other than Eckrich all beef. Now not sure what the best place in Cowtown uses for the meat. Sure do taste good. Doubt there any dead chickens in it. Here tis. Do not get cute and order bbq. They are world famous for baloney and french fries. They also have a great smoked double cut porkchop on Tuesday seems like. They run out quick. 

The Smoke Pit BBQ With A View


----------



## cookking (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks PDG!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never done that.  Obviously, my loss for not smoking a bologna.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok always glad to hear folks realize what they been missing. Smart person might consider smoking up a Chub and running it by Sarah's House. If you aint tried it..doubt she has either. Might could mean the Ambassadorship to Monaco or similar a little ways down the road.


----------



## Ladybird305 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have never seen smoked Bologna! im at work starving and Payday aint until Friday!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 18, 2013)

Well sounds like you need a pay raise and a promotion. I used to recommend  Beanie Weenies to folks in similar circumstances..but have of late discovered they have been trying to kill unsuspecting eaters with High Fructose corn syrup. Now I'm getting mad. Baloney is real expensive if you aint bought any lately. My Daddy was a big fan of dried apples and buttermilk. He say that swell up and make a person feel full. Works on hongry chillins anway. Keeps us posted. Thanks.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I never got the whole smoked bologna / baloney thing.
I tried it once and the smoke doesn't seem to make a bit of difference except on the outer layer. No matter how deep you cut those ' X mas' ham crosscuts in it . 
Now grill it up afterward and slap it on some white bread with a little plain ol' ball park mustard on it. Maybe a little slice of grilled onion.
Have a place about 1 hour from my residition that has a bologna / baloney festivus every year last week of July.Haven't missed it since the early 90's.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 18, 2013)

Puff said:


> I never got the whole smoked bologna / baloney thing.
> I tried it once and the smoke doesn't seem to make a bit of difference except on the outer layer. No matter how deep you cut those ' X mas' ham crosscuts in it .
> Now grill it up afterward and slap it on some white bread with a little plain ol' ball park mustard on it. Maybe a little slice of grilled onion.
> Have a place about 1 hour from my residition that has a bologna / baloney festivus every year last week of July.Haven't missed it since the early 90's.



That's no baloney Puff, I can almost taste that sandwich right now :supz:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2013)

Puff, it's an acquired taste!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I have to side with the Puffster here and thanks for Vermin giving us an illustration of dealing with single slices. If a chub can take on smoke a slice can do much better. Nice cooking pal named Scorch often load up his BWS with thick slices and pass it out to friendly drunks at cookoffs.  Much superior to slices off a big chub. Got to simplfy portion control a bit too. Havent bumped into many who routinely grill the stuff but got to be even better than smoking or would seem so. Now I have a funny story about another drunk who smoked chubs and give samples to cute ladies at the wild game cookoff. He tole them it was Anaconda...and the blondes apparently believed it. The boy got a lot of mileage out of that deal..lol


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 19, 2013)

Smoke it medium and medium.

You are correct, low-and-slow doesn't get in there, but hot-and-fast just gets the edges. Might as well grill it.:p
The best balogna/bulloney is smoked and then char-grilled, at least as far as I am concerned. Since I don't like that yallar mustard (so sue me!) I like a little BBQ sauce on the white bread with that grilled unyun and maybe a little sweet pickle relish. Sides include a cold beer and maybe some 'tater salad and/or chips.

Do Us a Flavor <<<(that's a link to some new flavors of 'tater chips)

I haven't tried any of these new flavors yet, but I'm willing to try once I can find some...

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 19, 2013)

I could vote for the Sirriachi flavor. How come it got a red lid? Chicken in waffles bound to be popular in the hood. Never seen any true blooded merkin eat that combo. Sounds sick. Sure the Eyetalians like the garlic bread. They know when its time to eat by when they quit smelling like garlic ya know? Fortunately they all eat it so nobody notices. Sorta like Kimchee in Korea I suspect. Fella tole me that eating the stuff yourself was the only way you could stand to be around the hookers. Thats strange huh?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Never understood the chicken and waffle thing?
Working with a Chef right now that's comes from the far 'West Side' of the 'D'. He tells me it's been all the rage for years!
Gonna' grab a bag here on the far 'East Side' to see.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 19, 2013)

I think if I were ever in Atlanta I would try and find Gladys Knight's Chicken & Waffles, I'd like to give 'em a try.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2013)

What's not to like  chicken & waffles! Haven't you guys ever seen The Great Food Truck Race?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Buzz..if you find that place see if the Pip's are any good. Thanks. I tole yall already Chcken and Waffles are a hood type thing..now see up jumps documentary evidence. I bet they also have good Turkey Necks.


----------



## Max1 (Feb 22, 2013)

As always V looks great. I am gonna be smoking some Canadian Bacon this weekend.... Hope it turns out.


----------



## MUShand (Mar 28, 2013)

Love it do that all the time!  Never on my weber how long you cooking?


----------



## bigkahuna (Mar 29, 2013)

First time I ever had smoked bologna was at a joint in Ft Worth, called Angello's.
Was pretty good stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow..aint heard nobody brag on Angelos in a long time. Apparently they aint figgered out how to mess up the baloney yet..lol. Next time in Cowtown try the Smoke Pit on Belknap. Best I ever had..they also have a view. Bound to be a link to it higher in the thread.


----------



## mariss3 (May 1, 2013)

That looks absolutely delicious!


----------

